# Rob Roy Caravan Park, Peterculter November 2018



## mookster (Nov 23, 2018)

Out of everywhere I never expected to find myself over the last year or so, this has to be top of the list. I can remember Rob Roy being one of the first places I saw photos of when I began browsing exploring forums in 2006/2007, and indeed it's been on my 'to do' list practically since I started this hobby back in 2009. The last photos I can remember seeing were taken in 2012, six years ago, so I didn't hold out much hope of it still being there. However finding myself up in Aberdeen the temptation was too much, so before checking into our hotel for the night we went for a little look to see whether it was still there.

I never in my wildest dreams thought we'd drive past and see caravans still there, I can easily say I've never been so happy to see a mobile home before. From the road it looked as if a small part of it had been converted into a gated retirement home but there was still a sizeable area left derelict, so early the next morning we fought our way across the wasteland and got in. It quickly became apparent that although it's still there right now, it won't be for very long - maybe 1/2 of the site has been either flattened or turned into the gated retirement community, and with a large JCB on site and piles of reclaimed stuff and building materials dotted around near the developed part, it looks as if active demolition is taking place.

However what is left is very much still there in all it's wonderfully dated glory, I didn't venture into many of the homes as most of the floors are absolutely shot, however quite a few had exterior walls fallen away I could shoot through.













































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## smiler (Nov 23, 2018)

Liked that Mook, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 23, 2018)

Yep, I passed this place wondering is it safe to go, but now that you've been there it looks a bit dodgy. Most of the vans are now collapsing. Mind you, they've lasted well and so has the furniture.


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 24, 2018)

Reminds me of the Portacabins at my old middle school!

Yes the structures are rotten but I kinda like the way the site has matured there - can't really blame them for building a community on site (no - I'm not a fan of caravans!)
Internally the homes smack of a certain era. The wallpaper, carpets etc. The wheels - transport wheels to get the old structures into their position??


----------



## mookster (Nov 24, 2018)

Sausage said:


> Reminds me of the Portacabins at my old middle school!
> 
> Yes the structures are rotten but I kinda like the way the site has matured there - can't really blame them for building a community on site (no - I'm not a fan of caravans!)
> Internally the homes smack of a certain era. The wallpaper, carpets etc. The wheels - transport wheels to get the old structures into their position??



The interiors of a lot of the vans are a total timewarp with the original wallpaper and decor, that was always the thing that stuck in my mind about the place from all those years ago.

Yes that big pile of wheels would have belonged to the trailers they wheeled the mobile homes in on, they were then sited on concrete/breezeblock bases and the wheels removed.


----------



## krela (Nov 25, 2018)

Still a bizarre place, good to see it again.


----------



## LeoTurner.11 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 16, 2021)

What's this?


----------

